# So sánh máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin và Reetech



## lanthchau (24/11/21)

*Bạn đang phân vân giữa máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin và máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Reetech? Mỗi dòng đều có một ưu điểm thu hút khác nhau, khiến người dùng boăn khoăn khó đưa ra quyết định. Tuy nhiên, đừng quá lo vì đã có Thanh Hải Châu rồi, chúng tôi có thể đưa ra cho bạn được những điểm mạnh yếu của từng thương hiệu để bạn dễ dàng hơn trong việc đưa ra quyết định.


*



*



© Dưới đây là Thanh Hải Châu sẽ so sánh chi tiết từng khía cạnh của 2 dòng máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió Daikin và Reetech, bạn có thể tham khảo :

*

*1. MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN DAIKIN*

- Công nghệ : Nhật Bản

- Xuất xứ : Thái Lan

- Thời gian bảo hành : 1 năm máy, 5 năm máy nén

- Điểm nổi bật :
+ Điều khiển điều hướng từ xa dễ sử dụng với tính năng lập lịch hàng tuần.
+ Khả năng làm mát chuẩn và không khí được thanh lọc, tươi mới.
+ Được sản xuất trên nhiều nơi, nhiều giá tiền phù hợp với nhiều tầng lớp người dân.

- Mặt hạn chế : Giá thành hơi cao

- Công suất và giá thành : Đa dạng công suất từ 1.5 HP - 20 HP.
→ Xem giá tại : *ĐÂY*


*2. MÁY LẠNH GIẤU TRẦN REETECH*

- Công nghệ : Việt Nam

- Xuất xứ : Việt Nam, Thái Lan hoặc Indonesia

- Thời gian bảo hành : 2 năm cho toàn máy

- Điểm nổi bật :
+ Giá thành rẻ nhất trong 3 dòng.
+ Khả năng làm lạnh nhanh chóng.
+ Phù hợp với kinh tế người dân mình.

- Mặt hạn chế : Nhiều người chưa tin tưởng

- Công suất và giá thành : Đa dạng công suất từ 2.5 HP - 32 HP
→ Xem giá tại : *ĐÂY*



***** Đặc điểm chung của 2 sản phẩm :*

- Có thiết kế giấu trên trần nhà, la phông và chỉ để lộ ra mặt nạ thổi gió.

- Người dùng có thể thỏa thich sáng tạo mặt nạ thổi gió theo sở thích riêng mà không theo một quy chuẩn hay khuôn mẫu có sẵn.

- Dàn lạnh được giấu hoàn toàn trên la phông trần nhà, nên khi hoạt động sẽ hạn chế được tối đa tiếng ồn nhưng vẫn đảm bảo được lưu lượng gió cho không gian.

- Vì là làn gió thổi gián tiếp nên sẽ rất nhẹ nhàng và không hề gây ra cảm giác khó chịu như các dòng thổi trực tiếp khác.




*© Đơn vị nào chuyên cung cấp, thi công máy lạnh giấu trần giá rẻ, chuyên nghiệp nhất TPHCM?*

Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu tự tin là nhà thầu chuyên cung cấp và *thi công máy lạnh giấu trần* những hãng khác nhau trên thị trường như: *LG, Panasonic, Daikin, Reetech, Midea, Casper, Mitsubishi, Gree* hoặc _*Sumikura, Funiki*,_ ...với mức giá cạnh tranh và rẻ nhất cho mỗi công trình.

Ngoài *lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần* chúng tôi còn tư vấn - báo giá - thi công cho tất cả các loại sản phẩm hiện có trên thị trường như: dòng treo tường, âm trần cassette, tủ đứng, áp trần, multi với mức giá cực cạnh tranh và tốt nhất cho từng công trình tại TP HCM cũng như những tỉnh thành trên toàn miền Nam.

Với bất kỳ ai cũng vậy, khi đã lựa chọn được sản phẩm ưng ý rồi thì sẽ cần một đơn vị tư vấn thi công chuyên nghiệp, có sự am hiểu về sản phẩm và tay nghề cao, kinh nghiệm lâu năm để hoàn toàn tin tưởng giao phó công trình của mình sau này. Chính vì thế, nếu bạn đang có công trình và muốn lắp đặt sản phẩm máy lạnh giấu trần nối ống gió này thì đừng ngần ngại liên hệ đến Thanh Hải Châu chúng tôi để được tư vấn cũng như hỗ trợ mọi thông tin cần thiết cho bạn. Chúng tôi tự tin có thể thực hiện được tất cả công trình từ nhỏ đến lớn chuyên nghiệp và đạt thẩm mỹ cao nhất.












Lắp đặt máy lạnh giấu trần Daikin cho biệt thự Mr Hồng đường Lý Long Tường - Quận 7



*» Và còn nhiều công trình thi công khác :*

+ Công trình thi công máy lạnh NHÀ HÀNG tiệc cưới Như Ý tại Cam Ranh

+ Lắp điều hòa giấu trần cho biệt thự anh Chiến tại Bình Tân

+ Công Trình Lắp Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Ống Gió Cho Căn Hộ Cao Cấp

+ Thiết Kế, Thi Công Máy Lạnh Giấu Trần Nối Ống Gió 2.5 HP Trọn Gói



*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*





***** NGUỒN TIN : **https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-cong-nghe/so-sanh-may-lanh-giau-tran-noi-ong-gio-daikin-va-reetech*


----------

